# Pellet Grill Comparison Chart



## mossymo (Jun 20, 2012)

Last winter while looking at all the different makes and models of pellet grills available I was comparing price, size, materials they are built out of, etc. After I made my choice I kept researching and started putting all the information into a Microsoft Excel spread sheet. While I do not have every pellet grill available there are many models listed and I think others who are looking may find this information helpful in making their own personal purchasing decision.

Hoping that if any of the information I listed is inaccurate or outdated this can be updated and same goes with adding other makes and models to the list.
https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/a/a6/a662ad3a_PelletGrillComparison.zip


----------



## otis857 (Jun 26, 2012)

Mossymo sent me this spreadsheet when I was choosing my pellet smoker. Its a good comparison for anyone interested in making the leap, if you're interested. I was deciding betwen the Yoder, Green Mountain Jim Bowie, and the Fast eddy PC500. I ended up choosing the Yoder and it shouild be in any day now.

If your looking, hit him up for the spreadsheet! Good dude with useful info. THanks


----------



## ctgriller (Sep 9, 2012)

Tx for the info. I have been researching a pellet grill on and off and am close to pulling the trigger but its hard here in the northeast bc no one has one and there are no dealers of any brands.  I'm leaning into the Ys640. Seems like you get a lot for the money and the owner has answered all my emails himself.


----------



## mossymo (Sep 9, 2012)

CTgriller said:


> Tx for the info. I have been researching a pellet grill on and off and am close to pulling the trigger but its hard here in the northeast bc no one has one and there are no dealers of any brands.  I'm leaning into the Ys640. Seems like you get a lot for the money and the owner has answered all my emails himself.



The Yoder YS640 is a rock solid pellet grill choice, both the previous poster Otis857 and my self own one!


----------



## otis857 (Sep 10, 2012)

MossyMO said:


> The Yoder YS640 is a rock solid pellet grill choice, both the previous poster Otis857 and my self own one!


X2. Im extremely happy with my Yoder. The other pellet grills may work fine, but you cant go wrong with the Yoder. I've been told their customer service is excellent, but I havent had to use it, which is great by itself. Nice to know they stand behind it if you need it.


----------



## striper (Sep 10, 2012)

I've had my Yoder YS 640 for a little over a year now.  I had one minor problem that really was my fault, but the company jumped on things and sent me a complete update kit anyway.  This thing cooks AWESOME in my humble opinion.  Everything from Smoked Salmon through Steaks without any problems.  And if you decide you need a heavier smoke, just throw one of Todd's units in with things and hang on.

Joe


----------



## 1beezer (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comparison chart.


----------



## mossymo (Oct 23, 2012)

[ATTACHMENT=125]Pellet Grill Comparison.xlsx (13k. xlsx file)[/ATTACHMENT]

Updated chart attached with a few different models.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 23, 2012)

Very Cool Spreadsheet Marty!

I'm looking at a couple on your list


----------

